# Как перекладывать больного?



## Eskoff (18 Июл 2008)

Доброго времени суток.
Извиняюсь, если вопрос не в тот раздел форума.
Собственно вопрос:
Больной с многочисленными повреждениями позвоночника (онкология, многочисленные метастазы позвонков, дисков). Есть ли какие приемы, приспособления и прочие рекомендации для того, что бы переложить такого больного с места на место. Сейчас, для того, что бы переложить такого больного с места на место, что бы минимально его при этом побеспокоить вызывается бригада МЧС.
Заранее благодарен всем ответившим.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Как перекладывать больного*

Вам вот сюда:
http://www.oncoforum.ru/showthread.php?p=144589


----------

